# Where can I get a Navigation System for my Cruze?



## aarone (Mar 28, 2012)

A quick internet search will bring up dozens of nav screens that range from $300-$1000. gm-navigation.com/chevy-cruze-multimedia-gps.html has an expensive model but it's the only one out there that you can buy from people who speak english. Sold from a place in North Carolina


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

aarone said:


> A quick internet search will bring up dozens of nav screens that range from $300-$1000. gm-navigation.com/chevy-cruze-multimedia-gps.html has an expensive model but it's the only one out there that you can buy from people who speak english. Sold from a place in North Carolina


Wrong assumption for the "only one" who speak(s) English
Check this thread
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/4546-nav-systems-aftermarket-look-stock.html


----------



## rajaspidey (Apr 30, 2012)

*Dont go for chinese builds !!!!!*

don't go for chinese builds because it ll look & work clumsy !! stock system is always perfect !! if you are going for after market go for pioneer ones but you cant change date & time !! i found a thread wch said date & time can be controlled with steering controls !!
Anyway dont go for chinese aftermarket !! if you really need navigation go for handheld & mount it !!


Example:

Crappy Map My India Navigator ICE replacement for Chevrolet - YouTube


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

How about an unlimited cell phone data plan (in the US only Sprint is offering this) and an Android phone? Use Google Maps & Navigator.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

obermd said:


> How about an unlimited cell phone data plan (in the US only Sprint is offering this) and an Android phone? Use Google Maps & Navigator.


I use this but i find it more distracting cause of a smaller screen.


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I use this but i find it more distracting cause of a smaller screen.


Thats why you need to get a Samsung Note. Its 5.3" of pure enjoyment. :signs015:


----------



## NyteSnyper (Jan 30, 2012)

Ragin Cajun said:


> Its 5.3" of pure enjoyment.


Seems like he's tried to sell this line before, eh? ccasion14: lol!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

NyteSnyper said:


> Seems like he's tried to sell this line before, eh? ccasion14: lol!



LMAO!!

Awesome posting. 10/10 would read again


----------

